# Psychologist describes Fedor's staredown



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

The psychologist quoted is Joe Bell:



> "The best when it comes to the staredown is Fedor Emelianenko. Watch him: he does not make eye contact and his entire expression is extremely relaxed - you would think he is about to sit down for dinner or something.
> 
> "But here is the crucial thing. When the referee tells them to head back to their corners, Fedor suddenly darts a short look directly at his opponent - or through his opponent, I should say.
> 
> ...


Mind Games: Psychological Warfare in MMA, an article in issue 56 of Fighters Only magazine


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I shivered. Fedor's terrifying hahaha.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Fedor looks the same all the time :laugh:
Seriously...i like how relaxed he looks before a fight.
And the way he comes into the ring/cage.
He is the best at this.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow thnx man (but i dont think this is true), its even scary reading about it. I also noticed the look after the referee tells them to go back to their corner. I think fedor knows that he can intimidate fighters and he does this too.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

That's a pretty awesome find, +rep.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Not being able to make eye contact can also be a case of ADHS. My cousin had it as a child and he still has problems maintaining eye contact.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Awesome man Fedor is awesome haha


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

I doubt fighters would know this though, I'd just assume that Fedor doesn't look at you. Pretty interesting break down but I don't think Fedor is a pshycopath..now is he? or maybe he is who knows

Though I wonder what he'd hve to say about Wanderlei's staredown


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Sousa said:


> I doubt fighters would know this though, I'd just assume that Fedor doesn't look at you. Pretty interesting break down but I don't think Fedor is a pshycopath..now is he? or maybe he is who knows
> 
> Though I wonder what he'd hve to say about Wanderlei's staredown


I dont think Wanderlei would even dare


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I think he might be reading a little too much into this. The scariest thing about Fedor in the staredown is the part about relaxation. 

Fedor looks like exactly what he is; someone who is doing something he has done many times before, and has total confidence he can do it better than you.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Finnsidious said:


> I think he might be reading a little too much into this.


He's a psychologist, that's his job. What we he know?


----------



## Hector Lombard (Jun 1, 2010)

I would love to get inside that head of his and really see what he is thinking about!


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

CAN YOU FEEL THE PAIN?!?!??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*What?!*

Who's eyes are those?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Not being able to make eye contact can also be a case of ADHS. My cousin had it as a child and he still has problems maintaining eye contact.


I am assuming you meant to say ADHD. I have ADHD and although I have never researched or asked about it, I don't really maintain eye contact with people throughout a conversation. It is weird. I am into the conversation completely, but I am always looking past the person or next to them.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Eye Contact*

Yeah but in stardowns Fedor doesn't even look up!


----------



## Hector Lombard (Jun 1, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am assuming you meant to say ADHD. I have ADHD and although I have never researched or asked about it, I don't really maintain eye contact with people throughout a conversation. It is weird. I am into the conversation completely, but I am always looking past the person or next to them.


Same here....I was diagnosed last year with it...it drives my wife crazy when I don't look her in the eyes.

I love Fedor's staredown, or lack of!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Crazy Wife*

Well maybe she enjoys it when you stare into her eyes!


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

"This kind of look is associated with antisocial behavioural disorders and psychopaths. They don't look at you, they look through you. It's emotionless, it goes deeper than skin level."

The difference is that Fedor is not an individual with antisocial personality disorder nor is he a psychopath- so this statement is pointless. I bet 100% Fedor thinks this is rubbish- he's not interested in mind games.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pointless*

Yeah he just goes in there to do his business!


----------



## themmadude (May 28, 2010)

what about balls? does fedors staredown penetrate someone who is not afraid and does not care what fedor is doing? its like 2 fedors staring down eachother...

I want a psychologist to describe Fedor's stand up level. LOL at Fedor chasing cro Cop around the ring.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

fedor staredown gifs?


----------



## Sápmi!MMArtist (Mar 17, 2010)

Zenhalo said:


> "This kind of look is associated with antisocial behavioural disorders and psychopaths. They don't look at you, they look through you. It's emotionless, it goes deeper than skin level."
> 
> The difference is that Fedor is not an individual with antisocial personality disorder nor is he a psychopath- so this statement is pointless. I bet 100% Fedor thinks this is rubbish- he's not interested in mind games.


The psychologist doesnt mean that he is psycho or something in that direction, what he means is that is a antisocial behaviour not to look at your opponent in a staredown too, its in the name, we(or the society around him) expect a staredown, but he doesnt bring it, he just gives us a emotionless face, witch I believe would scare the shit out of most people, not on purpose.. the reason he does that..I dont know. Thats just the way he is, so calm that he reaches a zen state of mind that he just sees the opponent as another opstacle in his way to glory and look past him, till the bell ring and then..well we got it all on film, some of the greatest HL from Pride.. just my two cents


----------



## themmadude (May 28, 2010)

haha fedor walks around with a "hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm" or "arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh"...."buuuuuuudddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh"...."woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong"

lol...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Sápmi!MMArtist said:


> The psychologist doesnt mean that he is psycho or something in that direction, what he means is that is a antisocial behaviour not to look at your opponent in a staredown too, its in the name, we(or the society around him) expect a staredown, but he doesnt bring it, he just gives us a emotionless face, witch I believe would scare the shit out of most people, not on purpose.. the reason he does that..I dont know. Thats just the way he is, so calm that he reaches a zen state of mind that he just sees the opponent as another opstacle in his way to glory and look past him, till the bell ring and then..well we got it all on film, some of the greatest HL from Pride.. just my two cents


Quoted for truth.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Emotionless*

Yeah he does tend to have that kind've stare doesn't he?


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Physicist and Urologist team up to analyze the magnetic attraction to Fedor's testicles.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Team Up*

Attraction to Fedor's testicles, funny!


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

I am a psychology major, not that it really means anything lol. For those of you confused, he was not saying fedor has antisocial personality disorder or that he is literally insane. He is just saying that the behavior Fedor conducts in the staredown are comparable to the behaviors exhibited by those who have such psychological disorders, which elicits a natural sense of uneasiness and possibly even fear from the opposing fighter. 

He isn't consciously thinking, "I am going to pretend to have this disorder" He just does what he always has done and it works.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Works*

Yeah cause in reality he is a really nice guy!


----------

